# Go Daddy Ecomm



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*GoDaddy Ecomm*

Anyone ever try out GoDaddy ecommerce?


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: GoDaddy Ecomm*

godaddy is expensive for eCommerce, choose other options for eCommerce sites, if you are seriouly intrusted for build up eCommerce site. text me on private chat.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: GoDaddy Ecomm*



JosephRegan90 said:


> if you are seriouly intrusted for build up eCommerce site. text me on private chat.


If you are making a business offer (acting as a seller of products or services for example), then this post would fall under advertising/self promotion, and isn't permitted per forum rules.

If you are just helping out, from one forum member to another, then you can post the information directly to the thread, so it can help anyone who reads it.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems expensive to me compared to Shopify for example

Godaddy: $29/month +2.9%/transaction
Shopify: $29/month +2.0%/transaction

Unless I'm missing something about the monthly fees for Shopify. 

I host and "built" my own site with Wordpress/woo and I pay $150/year for hosting+domains I believe and pay 2.9% because like godaddy, I use stripe. So for me these places are expensive. But I don't have millions in sales/traffic (yet) so I have not needed powerful servers


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone???? Looking for people that have or are currently running the Go Daddy Shop software.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Try wp and install, than woo commerce plugin which is free

try WooCommerce Custom Product Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon

you can make run your website in few $$$ if you have basic ideas


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gnizitigid said:


> Try wp and install, than woo commerce plugin which is free
> 
> try WooCommerce Custom Product Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon
> 
> you can make run your website in few $$$ if you have basic ideas


What was it you did not understand about my question/request?


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

I use Godaddy for my website, but I am not an ecomm yet. I will say that I may go with them due to the fact that I like their customer service and always get quick resolution. So to me that is worth the extra money.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> What was it you did not understand about my question/request?


i gave self hosted ecom solution as compared to hosted solutions, you will have more control


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gnizitigid said:


> i gave self hosted ecom solution as compared to hosted solutions, you will have more control


If I had asked for different options then you might be on the right track. I asked specifically about the Go Daddy shop so you were not even close to answering or understanding my post.


----------

